
Facebook Starts Using a Friend Recommendations Engine - nickb
http://mashable.com/2008/06/04/facebook-friend-suggestor/
======
aneesh
What's next, "suggested wall posts"? We think this is what you want to comment
on this photo - click OK to make the comment.

I'm fine with (and actually like) the "People we think you may know" on
LinkedIn, because it actually gives me a fair number of people I know.
Facebook just hasn't gotten it right - I don't know any of those people!

